# Full Logo Car Mats



## mirinjawbo (Sep 25, 2016)

hello

can anyone recommend a site with full logo matts?

or even official TT mats.

thanks


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Are you in the UK?

Audi have the official TT mats for sale in the Audi Store on Audi UK website. I got them though for less money off eBay.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

These are Audi own mats with logo ....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarrylW91 (Nov 8, 2017)

Does anybody know of a good place to get these for a TTS specifically?
The Audi website only seems to sell them branded with the 'TT' logo.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

You can buy TTS specific ones on ebay but i very much doubt they will be as good quality as the genuine ones that myself and zephy have.


----------



## DarrylW91 (Nov 8, 2017)

No probably not lol. Given the choice I think I'd prefer to get genuine good quality ones.

You'd think Audi would want to cash in on model specific mats


----------



## macadamia (Feb 7, 2015)

Peter at Autostyle does custom OEM quality mats. You can supply your own custom logo, but he has many stock Audi ones already on file.

https://www.autostyle.co.uk/catalog2/index.php

an example of his work:


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

macadamia said:


> Peter at Autostyle does custom OEM quality mats. You can supply your own custom logo, but he has many stock Audi ones already on file.
> 
> https://www.autostyle.co.uk/catalog2/index.php
> 
> an example of his work:


Just checked their site. I can't find options anywhere (including for an rs5) to choose anything other than a few mat and trim colours. Nothing about logos...


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Number86 said:


> macadamia said:
> 
> 
> > Peter at Autostyle does custom OEM quality mats. You can supply your own custom logo, but he has many stock Audi ones already on file.
> ...


A lot of third party traders seemed to all withdraw products with Audi logos on. Possibly as a result of a copyright crackdown by Audi. 
They may still do mats with the logo but don't advertise it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackcatz (Feb 16, 2017)

Just wondered if you managed to find any with the TTS logo on as i'm looking now?

Ideally looking for black with red binding.


----------

